# Cuchuflete 5000 posts!



## sergio11

At my last viewing, *chuchuflete* had *4999 posts*.  By the time I post this one, it will be *5000.*

*Congratulations on your 5000 posts, cuchuflete!*


*Your posts are always so well informed and interesting!*


*Keep up the good work!*​


----------



## Rebecca Hendry

¡¡¡Enhorabuena!!!  



¡Que escribas mucho más!​


----------



## Agnès E.

A little poem to my friend :

Cuchu, if I could choose
Having posted so often as those
Who reach 5000 so easily
For sure I'd like to be no-one else but the !

(hum, I am not so sure about the "the", just admit it is supposed to be "you")


----------



## ILT

Cuchuflete:

My languages have been enriched by your contributions, don't ever stop.

* CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*

ILT


----------



## lauranazario

*Albricias, Maestro.... ¡albricias!*

Un singular abrazo caribeño para un Forero extraordinario,
LN


----------



## Like an Angel

Todavía recuerdo el sabor amargo que durante un día sufrí, al pensar que tan brillante caballero habría de partir, gracias a Dios fue sólo un juego y de risa me morí, mas ahora me consuelo sabiendo que todos los días él estará aquí.-

¡¡Felicitaciones Sr. Chuchuflete!! 

Y háganos el favor de que pronto sean 5000 más


----------



## timpeac

Congratulations!! Wow, is that the most posts anyone has? It must be one of the most. Are you remembering to take time to eat and sleep Cuchu?

I look forward to 5000 more interesting and thoughtful posts.


----------



## DDT

*GRAZIE CUCHU!!!*

DDT


----------



## garryknight

Well done, and thanks for all the help and the interesting discussion over the past 5,000 posts.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Cuchu!!  Cuchu!!  Cuchu!!!  

I am so glad you didn't leave us. I hope you stay for at least 5000 more!!

Congratulations!!


----------



## abc

Cuchu,

I thought you were gone [with the wind to some nice island]...Nice to know that you're still here.


----------



## te gato

Cuchu.KIA;

!!!Congratulations!!!
on
5000
Posts​ 
Thank you for all the help....Interesting threads...interesting Answers..Keeping my Claws sharp...keeping us on our toes...not Leaving....yadda,yadda...
Oh..Oh.Oh..!! almost forgot...for being a great MOD!! also...
te gato


----------



## araceli

¡Felicitaciones!


----------



## alc112

Sólo estuve ausente por 5 horas y ya tienes 5000 posts!!!
Felicitaciones!!
A question:
When are we going to know your name?


----------



## cuchuflete

alc112 said:
			
		

> Sólo estuve ausente por 5 horas y ya tienes 5000 posts!!!
> Felicitaciones!!
> A question:
> When are we going to know your name?



Alexis,
No cabe duda.  Eres único.  Y hasta persistente

Gracias Chaval, por la buena colaboración.  Me llamo Cuchuflete del Disparate y Arándano Selvático.  Los amigos me llaman Cuchu o Qxu o Cuciu.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu


----------



## Like an Angel

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> *D*isparate *y* *A*rándano *S*elvático.


 
*Like an Angel whispering* Si mirás bien Alc, te está dando la clave para que adivines su apellido con algunos errorcitos para que sea más difícil descifrarlo, estoy segura que el nombre es Bromista Reconocido, Utópico Narrador Ortelano    también con errorcitos te doy las pistas para que lo adivines, pero no digas nada   .- 

¡Nuevamente, felicidades!


----------



## beatrizg

Cuchu, 
Felicitaciones desde este rincon del Mediterraneo. Por si te interesa por aqui hay unas islas que no estan mal.
Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## alc112

Like an Angel said:
			
		

> *Like an Angel whispering* Si mirás bien Alc, te está dando la clave para que adivines su apellido con algunos errorcitos para que sea más difícil descifrarlo, estoy segura que el nombre es Bromista Reconocido, Utópico Narrador Ortelano    también con errorcitos te doy las pistas para que lo adivines, pero no digas nada   .-
> 
> ¡Nuevamente, felicidades!


entrando en off topic
No  creo que su apellido sea SAD
Para mis 2000 posts aunque sea dñimelo por MP
Porfa!!!!!!


----------



## garryknight

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Los amigos me llaman Cuchu o Qxu o Cuciu.


Pero cucú nunca.


----------



## ILT

Ahora resulta que Cuchu es Batman!!!!!

*ILT se desmaya*


----------



## Lancel0t

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Cuchu!!  Cuchu!!  Cuchu!!!
> 
> I am so glad you didn't leave us. I hope you stay for at least 5000 more!!
> 
> Congratulations!!



Cuchu, can you make than at least (twice of )5000 more!! 

*Congratulations and Thank you so much for your help. ​*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Cuchu: It's no lie, you're the creme of the crop. Keep it up!   




And, NEVER fake leaving again!    I got scared!


----------



## Like an Angel

I love translating said:
			
		

> Ahora resulta que Cuchu es Batman!!!!!
> *ILT se desmaya*


 
Así es ILT -¿Ya te recuperaste?-, ahora sólo me pregunto ¿Quién será Robin?


----------



## funnydeal

¡Muchísimas Felicidades Cuchu!
​


----------



## cuchuflete

Os agradezco la oportunidad de participar en esta celebración. Es un placer poder compartir este espacio con vosotros, buenísimos colegas. Me acuerdo de la primera vez que hemos festejado juntos, cuando el foro era un 'bebé'.

En aquel entonces eramos pocos, pero muchos siguen:
Alma, Araceli, Lems, Masood, Jade, GarryKnight, Edwin, Gotita, Zephyrus, Dave, Magg, Lala, Silvia, Latino, Walnut, Mirtha Robledo, Esance, FunnyDeal, Lauranazario, Belén, David Carter, Sharon, ABC/Quehong, Annagpereira, Lancel0t, Joylolade, Inés, Venus, y Niña y muchos más. [Os ruego el perdón si no haya mencionado a algunos...] Y ahora hay más cuates que admiro...Sergio, I Love Translating, Agnes, Narda, Like an Angel, Timpeac, Te Gato, Philippa, Alc (), Beatriz, y muchos más.

Gracias a todos,
Cuchu

PD- y un saludo especial para el buen caballero que nos da la oportunidad de reunirnos en un sitio tan ameno, Mike Kellogg.


----------



## Narda

*SUPER !  CONGRATULATIONS CUCHUFLETE!!!*


----------



## Whodunit

*Please, Cuchu, keep helping all of us.​*
*You're the best Mod, best Forero, best Member, you just the BEST!!!*​


----------



## Carlos Martínez Riera

Amb tota la admiració de la que sóc capaç. I en sóc molt.
Carlos


----------



## weird

¡felicidades! ¡Dios mío, hace poco eran 3000! ¡no me lo puedo creer!​
*¡¡¡Al principio creía que CUCHUFLETE era un grupo de personas, ahora creo que es SUPERMAN!!!!*​


----------



## Philippa

*Felicitaciones, Cuchuflete, y gracias por tu paciencia y trabajo duro aquí.​ *
 * ¡Que cumplas mucho más!**  ¿10.000?  * ​5000 abracitos para ti
Philippa  (not so new to the foros really GRRRR!!   )


----------



## pinkpanter

Cuchu!!! MUCHAS FELICIDADES AMIGO!!

Lei en otro hilo que Garry te considera "the boss" yo tambien. eres unico. 

MILES DE ABRAZOS Y MUCHIIIIIIIIISIMAS GRACIAS POR TODA TU AYUDA


----------

